# Karlie Kloss - backstage at Chanel Haute-Couture Spring/Summer 2012 Show in Paris 24.1.2012 x1



## beachkini (1 Feb. 2012)

​


----------



## flippo1976 (24 Mai 2012)

looks nice!


----------



## sahnovayana (13 Feb. 2017)

Goddess!*:thx:*


----------



## Semakumbasar (20 Feb. 2017)

Thanks for this cute girl


----------

